# English Bulldog Winston - 2 Weeks In!



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

Its weird, it feels like only yesterday pickup up Winston, yet it feels like he has been here forever!

I love him to bits and couldnt ask for a better example of an English Bulldog!

He is now crate trained and spends all night and a few hours in the day in there snoozing silently, and most importantly contently. It was a battle at first and I had many a sleepless night due to the crying, howling, barking, and head butting!

Winston is walked twice a day over the fields and loves it [strange as all other bullies rather hate exercise!]

He has put on about 3 kilos of which is no fat ... his head has grown loads!

The cats are getting used to him and are now wandering around the house, rather than playing pirates from furniture to furniture! He see's them as other bullies and tries to have a play with them by tossing his head and pouncing on them!

He had a visit to our vets last week for his 2nd jabs, more worming, and a microchip. He met a Rottweiler and a Pug, the rotty loved him! He was really brave having the microchip - the needle was like a spear!

Here he is 11 weeks old - not my idea putting the bandanna on him though!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He is looking good 

I think the bandannas cute !


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

I want him he's so cute xx


----------



## nevey2006 (Sep 5, 2008)

Glad to hear all is going well.

He looks proper great!


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

He looks great - love the bandanna - and I'm not usually a fan of them.

Sgurr


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Love his name,he's a gorgeous little lad!!!


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

I wanna get Toby a bandana, lol.  It'll suit his shaggy coat when he grows bigger I reckon. 

Winston is adorable.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

He is a handsome boy  ild be pleased to if he was mine 

hes goergeous....and the scarf suits him down to a tee


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is lovely, glad he is settling well,


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

He gets alot of attention on his walks I think he is getting spoilt!  Ha ha

This is Winston when he isnt trying to pounce on a cat!










And this is Winston when he is having a right old play!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

chrismac said:


> He gets alot of attention on his walks I think he is getting spoilt!  Ha ha
> 
> This is Winston when he isnt trying to pounce on a cat!
> 
> ...


hha brilliant  luv his lil pegs in pic 2....bet there sharp lol.


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

he is just so gorgeous - i love the black and white background ..... did you get that done professionally or do you have some top tips for how we can copy


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

Those teeth are very sharp! He doesnt nip us too much though, he is quite good in that respect.

Rebecca - I used Adobe Photoshop to create that effect, you create a layer the adjust the background. Send me a pic and I'll mod it for you.


----------



## bully (Feb 13, 2008)

"OMG" he is sooo cute


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

He is just the cutest bulldog puppy I have ever seen I bet he is such a character


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

He certainly is! He is so confident and walks with a swagger! He is also very affectionate.

He has developed a great 'deaf ear' when you are calling him in, although it soon disappears at dinner or snack time!


----------

